# 11/24 - Who is skiing and where?



## Puck it (Nov 19, 2008)

I am probably going Monday somewhere.  Looking to see if I can hook up with someone.  Thinking Mt Snow or Killington or NH if things are decent there.


----------



## Puck it (Nov 20, 2008)

Nobody skiing Monday?


----------



## Greg (Nov 20, 2008)

You might have better luck if you propose something in the T&E forum.


----------



## Puck it (Nov 20, 2008)

Greg said:


> You might have better luck if you propose something in the T&E forum.


 

Oops! I did not realize I was in the wrong one. Can you move it? I always look at new posts.


----------



## Greg (Nov 20, 2008)

Done.


----------



## Puck it (Nov 20, 2008)

Greg said:


> Done.


 

Thanks.


----------



## pepperdawg (Nov 20, 2008)

Tuesday or Wednesday will be hitting up VT (tbd)....watching pending {anti-jinx} storm....


----------



## Johnskiismore (Nov 20, 2008)

Loon on Monday, have to work in the morning, get a few runs early afternoon.


----------



## Puck it (Nov 20, 2008)

pepperdawg said:


> Tuesday or Wednesday will be hitting up VT (tbd)....watching pending {anti-jinx} storm....


 

 I maybe at Killington with my daughter.


----------



## hardline (Nov 20, 2008)

i think i will do hunta durring the day on monday the drive to vt after not sure where. snow, kton reall not sure yet.


----------



## Puck it (Nov 23, 2008)

who is skiing monday?   do this from ps3 big pain.


----------

